# Asking after someone



## karim37

Hi,
How would I ask after a 3rd person's well-being?
For example:
How is your mother? or How is John?


----------



## Robyyz

hellow there 
How is your mother? then you say: "Ce mai face mama ta?"
How is John? then you say: "Ce face John?"
The regular/usual rule is : "Ce+mai+face+person and "?""


----------



## karim37

Robyyz said:


> hellow there
> How is your mother? then you say: "Ce mai face mama ta?"
> How is John? then you say: "Ce face John?"
> The regular/usual rule is : "Ce+mai+face+person and "?""


Thanks!
Why don't you use mai for John?
Would "Cum este mama ta?" also be correct? I am translating directly from English.


----------



## Robyyz

yes both of them are correct


----------



## irinet

Would "Cum este mama ta?" also be correct?
I do not think so. To this question I may answer she's blonde, tall, nice.
But knowing that you are a foreigner, I would understand. I'd probably answer: She's fine.

By the way: Ce mai faci (you)?


----------



## Robyyz

Sorry I didn't see you asked me: "Why don't you use mai for John?"
You can use it if you want


----------

